# journeyman licenses



## KT007 (Oct 21, 2011)

Do I need a license to do plumbing as an employee of a company in south florida:001_unsure::blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

First, post an intro, until then dont expect your question to be answered.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

As long as your company has rooter in the name your good to go.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KT007 said:


> Do I need a license to do plumbing as an employee of a company in south florida:001_unsure::blink:


 




No. Not required by the state of FL.

Please post us an intro in the introduction section.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

No not required in fl. only person is the owner of the company. I have my journeyman lic. the only one besides the owner.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Too funny in Sarasota it is required however they do not enforce it. The owners found out once a license is gained they have to pay more money for that licensed journeyman.

I actually thought it was a Florida law passed in 1996.It might have been just in Sarasota. This is when Florida started to pay thier journeyman better.In 1993 lead plumbers here were making 7-9 dollars an hour. Now you can make 6 figures .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Too funny in Sarasota it is required however they do not enforce it. The owners found out once a license is gained they have to pay more money for that licensed journeyman.
> 
> I actually thought it was a Florida law passed in 1996.It might have been just in Sarasota. This is when Florida started to pay thier journeyman better.In 1993 lead plumbers here were making 7-9 dollars an hour. Now you can make 6 figures .


Im in Sarasota county, btw


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Im in Sarasota county, btw


 
I am also in Sarasota . Fun place to live. Are you going to the Blues Fest in a few weeks?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am also in Sarasota . Fun place to live. Are you going to the Blues Fest in a few weeks?


Ive never heard of it :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am also in Sarasota . Fun place to live. Are you going to the Blues Fest in a few weeks?





Mississippiplum said:


> Ive never heard of it :laughing:


Its like a Rave for old guys.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its like a Rave for old guys.


Im young so that's why I don't know about it :laughing:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like what these owners in Alabama still pay in 2011, like crap. Or west central Alabama anyway. You have to work 60 hours a week to make a decent living here. Man I am tired of it.
University of Alabama just put a job out on their job board, Plumber I, no license required 18.34 Hr. with the great benefits. These private owners want to pay 14.00 - 16.00 hr for a Journeyman and work your ass off. I am a Master Plumber /Journeyman Gas making 16.00 hr, or until a week ago anyway. Ain't getting no better around here.
just my 2 cents worth. In other words I got all these license and years of service experience and making about what I did 15 -20 years ago as someone who could do the work without a license. These owners are looking out for # 1. If the majority of these guys here in this area could get by with paying a service plumber or just plumber period, 10.00 hr and charging 100.00 hr for their service calls, they would. I don't believe any of them. I will catch a few calls on my own until it gets better, or an honest owner wants a honest days work for an honest days pay. I don't need that mess.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Ive never heard of it :laughing:


Sorry to be responding so late we have been super busy the past couple of months and time is difficult to find.


Nov 5th across from ed smith stadium. Los lobos headlining this year.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its like a Rave for old guys.


Hey Florida is God's waiting room


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Shame*

Why would someone comment on what city requirements are on plumbers licenses when the state dictates what is needed?
Give me a break. If i don't like what a city ordinance is do i move across the street to another city?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

brass plumbing said:


> Why would someone comment on what city requirements are on plumbers licenses when the state dictates what is needed?
> Give me a break. If i don't like what a city ordinance is do i move across the street to another city?


 




Depends on the state. New York state for example doesn't have a state master plumbing license. Each individual county requires their plumbers to obtain a county license.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm from the NYC area and have my master plumber license for 3 county's and wouldn't change it for nothing in the world! My opinion it's better this way cause some yahoo from different county can't just come and steal my work and vice versa. It keeps everybody in check, if you want to do work in my county's go thru the long process of getting your license here not in a county 8 hours away. Sorry just not a big fan of statewide license also hopefully never a national one either


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lmp said:


> I'm from the NYC area and have my master plumber license for 3 county's and wouldn't change it for nothing in the world! My opinion it's better this way cause some yahoo from different county can't just come and steal my work and vice versa. It keeps everybody in check, if you want to do work in my county's go thru the long process of getting your license here not in a county 8 hours away. Sorry just not a big fan of statewide license also hopefully never a national one either


Yea I don't like the idea of a national license either as it keeps some yahoo from New York from coming over the border into Connecticut and stealing my work...:laughing:


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea I don't like the idea of a national license either as it keeps some yahoo from New York from coming over the border into Connecticut and stealing my work...:laughing:


Lmao! You really know whats funny about your comment is that when I took my master plumber test for westchester county ny all the guys taking the journeyman test were from Connecticut!so I asked them why take the westchester test and they said "this is where the work is". That being said when I said yahoo stealing my work I was talking about other county's in ny not other states. But no hard feelings I agree with your post my yahoos and your yahoos shouldn't cross state borders! As much as we don't want to admit to it "We all have yahoos in the family" lol!


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> sounds like what these owners in Alabama still pay in 2011, like crap. Or west central Alabama anyway. You have to work 60 hours a week to make a decent living here. Man I am tired of it.
> University of Alabama just put a job out on their job board, Plumber I, no license required 18.34 Hr. with the great benefits. These private owners want to pay 14.00 - 16.00 hr for a Journeyman and work your ass off. I am a Master Plumber /Journeyman Gas making 16.00 hr, or until a week ago anyway. Ain't getting no better around here.
> just my 2 cents worth. In other words I got all these license and years of service experience and making about what I did 15 -20 years ago as someone who could do the work without a license. These owners are looking out for # 1. If the majority of these guys here in this area could get by with paying a service plumber or just plumber period, 10.00 hr and charging 100.00 hr for their service calls, they would. I don't believe any of them. I will catch a few calls on my own until it gets better, or an honest owner wants a honest days work for an honest days pay. I don't need that mess.
> :thumbsup:


Dang, is moving a possibility? Not sure what other states pay but most J-card holders I know in AK are making $30+. Apprentices at my current employer start at $16.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> Dang, is moving a possibility? Not sure what other states pay but most J-card holders I know in AK are making $30+. Apprentices at my current employer start at $16.



Exactly, this is p-i-t-y-f-u-l. but 52 years old and what little stuff I got is nearly paid for, the wifes got 19 years invested in her state job. Guess I got to put up with it and just *****.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like it's not worth the hassle then. I hope something better works out for you in the future.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I think there should be a national license. It's not like physics changes when you cross a state line. I believe it should be standardized.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

rob the plumber said:


> I think there should be a national license. It's not like physics changes when you cross a state line. I believe it should be standardized.


Or at least at the state level in ALL 50 states. Here in Pennsylvania, plumbing is regulated at the city or county level, not at the state level. My license is only valid in the city of Philadelphia, no where else in PA.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I had no idea that some states work that way. My masters license is good everywhere in Michigan.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rob the plumber said:


> I think there should be a national license. It's not like physics changes when you cross a state line. I believe it should be standardized.


 




I can think of a few reasons why a national license would be a bad idea. Can you imagine the red tape involved with getting a national license? Also, enforcement is lax at best at the state level (at least in FL). It wouldn't exist at the national level. 

However, it would be great to be able to move across state lines and your license was valid no matter what state you went to. I doubt this country would ever do that. The federal govenment likes to leave alot of decisions to states, licensing of professions is one of them.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I like it the way it is, sure I'd like to be liscened everywhere but I'd rather keep my little city (5 counties) and keep all of you out of it , although I would rather compete with you pros then these hacks


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe not 1 standard licensed, but at least 1 standard code across the US. I know that is a totally different subject. :whistling2:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

**** runs downhill everywhere. I know that is simplifying it greatly, but once you are a proven professional, it should apply everywhere. 
I'm at the top of the heap in Michigan. if I go to Tennessee I don't know what i'm doing? seriously?


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I like it the way it is, sure I'd like to be liscened everywhere but I'd rather keep my little city (5 counties) and keep all of you out of it , although I would rather compete with you pros then these hacks


I love the way it is too! Why would you guys like a nationwide or statewide license anyway? What's the pros and cons? Me personally it keeps everybody out of each others backyard, we already have a hard time fighting off unlicensed guys in our areas. Would you guys like it if theres no work in my city and I come to yours and try to take your work. I know I wouldn't! I know we all love the trade but bottom line is that it's all about the $$$$$$$$ !!!!!!! If it wasn't about the $ I would've never went thru the BS to become a NYC master plumber! If anybody here just does this for the love of the trade, open a non for profit plumbing company! Lol! Also there are some things I don't like about other codes that in my opinion is dumbing down our skill and making it a little to DIY. If I had it my way we would all still be pouring lead joints and threading pipe and stop using glue,clamps,pex etc. I've been reading other post and the stuff that is allowed in other areas would never be allowed here but like I said that's why I like it the way it is. I hope i didn't make any enemies here with my opinion?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lmp said:


> I love the way it is too! Why would you guys like a nationwide or statewide license anyway? What's the pros and cons? Me personally it keeps everybody out of each others backyard, we already have a hard time fighting off unlicensed guys in our areas. Would you guys like it if theres no work in my city and I come to yours and try to take your work. I know I wouldn't! I know we all love the trade but bottom line is that it's all about the $$$$$$$$ !!!!!!! If it wasn't about the $ I would've never went thru the BS to become a NYC master plumber! If anybody here just does this for the love of the trade, open a non for profit plumbing company! Lol! Also there are some things I don't like about other codes that in my opinion is dumbing down our skill and making it a little to DIY. If I had it my way we would all still be pouring lead joints and threading pipe and stop using glue,clamps,pex etc. I've been reading other post and the stuff that is allowed in other areas would never be allowed here but like I said that's why I like it the way it is. I hope i didn't make any enemies here with my opinion?


 



From what I can gather, (mostly from reading here on PZ), NYC is probably the most difficult place to get a master's licence. Just all the documentation that they require. Social security records and all that.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

rob the plumber said:


> I think there should be a national license. It's not like physics changes when you cross a state line. I believe it should be standardized.


Well, I guess that one small thing us Canadians have you don't. Interprovincial standards for journeymen in most trades, your ticket is good country wide, except Quebec (dirty french, lol). And our provincial codes have pretty much harmonized to fall in line with the National Plumbing Code. All that and of course Nickelback.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> From what I can gather, (mostly from reading here on PZ), NYC is probably the most difficult place to get a master's licence. Just all the documentation that they require. Social security records and all that.


And the time it takes. I here people getting test results same day or a week later the whole process took me from the time I filled out the first application (for the written portion) until I got my plaque and seal was about 2.5 years and I passed both parts on my first try (and you need your 7 years before you apply for written test) 
After you pass you have one year to get finger printed, pass background check, incorporate, find an approved shop location, get insurance and bring proof of all this down to the department. Or you start all over


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> And the time it takes. I here people getting test results same day or a week later the whole process took me from the time I filled out the first application (for the written portion) until I got my plaque and seal was about 2.5 years and I passed both parts on my first try (and you need your 7 years before you apply for written test)
> After you pass you have one year to get finger printed, pass background check, incorporate, find an approved shop location, get insurance and bring proof of all this down to the department. Or you start all over


 




From the time I started studying for my state exam 'til the day I got my license, all told it was about 1 year or so. In this state, the applicant is only required to prove (4) years in the trade. The state counts by months, so the minimum needed is (48) months. Plus all the other stuff: fingerprint/background check, proof of insurance, good credit, etc.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> And the time it takes. I here people getting test results same day or a week later the whole process took me from the time I filled out the first application (for the written portion) until I got my plaque and seal was about 2.5 years and I passed both parts on my first try (and you need your 7 years before you apply for written test)
> After you pass you have one year to get finger printed, pass background check, incorporate, find an approved shop location, get insurance and bring proof of all this down to the department. Or you start all over


It took me 3 years by the time I got my plaque and seal. I feel sorry for the new guys who are applying for NYC test, the DOB just started a new requirement on top of everything you mentioned now you have to be a registered journeyman for 2 years with the DOB before you can apply for the exam. A friend of mine passed both exams and upon the investigation process he was denied for not providing a affidavit from the master plumber he worked for, the reason he couldn't provide it is cause the master plumber is dead!!!!!! The DOB wants proof he's dead even after my friend show the DOB that on they're own website it states he deceased!!!! Ain't that a *****!!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Yep I know the field should be a little thin for the next few years. As for your friend there's a legal form "affidavit" (can be found at a legal stationary store) which he should fill out and have notarized in place of the dead guys letter.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Yep I know the field should be a little thin for the next few years. As for your friend there's a legal form "affidavit" (can be found at a legal stationary store) which he should fill out and have notarized in place of the dead guys letter.


He had the dead guys partner give him a affidavit with a list of permitted jobs he work but the DOB rejected it cause the partner wasn't the license holder. What the hell do they want him to do dig up the dead master plumber and submit his remains with the affidavit!! Lol! He actually just hired a lawyer and gonna try to fight the DOB let's see how that works out


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Lmp said:


> He had the dead guys partner give him a affidavit with a list of permitted jobs he work but the DOB rejected it cause the partner wasn't the license holder. What the hell do they want him to do dig up the dead master plumber and submit his remains with the affidavit!! Lol! He actually just hired a lawyer and gonna try to fight the DOB let's see how that works out


Its pretty common, the procedure a couple of years back was how I stated it he needs to sign an affidavit. 
In my opinion once they decide your not getting it your not. 

I had a close call, in my fifth year the company wasn't do so great and I agreed to a pay cut on condition that I would be compensated in the future. True to his word a year later I was compensated, well the independent lawyer that reviews licensees for the DOB called to speak to my master I thought it was in reference to a permit and as I'm talking to her I realize that she is questioning whether I was a full time employee for that year (boy did I start to sweat), once again true to his word (I knew it could be a problem down the line so we had discussed this possibility) he went to bat for me and after several conversations the lawyer was convinced that I met all the requirements. Without a stand up master like I had it can be difficult, and if he were dead I would be screwed!


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

I met a guy in shop class he was taking the test a second time, he passed the first time ( both parts) and was call in by the DOB. I really don't remember the exact details but i think he had 7 years and maybe 2 months and during the meeting with DOB they asked him if during the above years did he take vacation and he said yes he did take several weeks, they disqualified he for not enough years. I guess he should have said that he worked straight thru without even a day off!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

In New York State full time is as defined by your employer, we don't have hourly requirements like some jurisdictions and labor laws are at the state level so he should have fought that one. But like I said if they don't want you to get it you won't 
I had an extra 10 months I had heard of similar situations 

God I'm glad that headache is over, now I get to be self employed so that's stress free (sarcasm)!


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nevermind how much the whole process costs....
Manny's class (x2), material, dob, etc, etc... I think i went through about 10,000 after its all said and done.
Like you guys said 2 1/2 yr process for me also


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Nevermind how much the whole process costs....
> Manny's class (x2), material, dob, etc, etc... I think i went through about 10,000 after its all said and done.
> Like you guys said 2 1/2 yr process for me also


That's all 10,000! That was a bargain compared to what I spent!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

As far as a nationalized code goes, I thought there was kind of that system in place. I know here on fort knox, the military base, they use national plumbing code, not our state code. 
It would also be hard to have a nationalized code to be the only in place, for things like water line depth, I know here it is 30" deep, but i'm sure Florida they can lay water line basically under the sand. As far as most of the code book, I agree it would make more sense to be standardized. I know we have to have a vent off of every fixture, and we cannot wet vent, but other states, they are allowed to. If it works in one state, I'm sure it will work in another.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

So you don't have to have a journeyman to plumb in Florida? That is my main argument for not moving there, having to start over again. What are the requirements for a journeyman? Here we have to work under a master for 2 years, or have 2 years of college along with a one year apprenticeship under a master. Along with a few no brainer requirements.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JenkPlbg said:


> So you don't have to have a journeyman to plumb in Florida? That is my main argument for not moving there, having to start over again. What are the requirements for a journeyman? Here we have to work under a master for 2 years, or have 2 years of college along with a one year apprenticeship under a master. Along with a few no brainer requirements.


 




There is no journeyman's 'license' required in FL. I wish the state did a better and more thorough job of legislating this fine trade of ours, but they do not. To take the journeyman's exam is not required at all, it's totally voluntary.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

The 4 years for a masters.. is that 4 Florida years? Or just 4 verifiable years?


----------



## 2266bill (Nov 27, 2011)

Not in California, and you can still charge the same.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

NC is two years I think. 4000 hrs, that sounds right.
No apprentice, no journymen.
U can come straight from McDees and jump in a service truck


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

niice :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JenkPlbg said:


> The 4 years for a masters.. is that 4 Florida years? Or just 4 verifiable years?


 




I'm not sure.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

beachplumber said:


> NC is two years I think. 4000 hrs, that sounds right.
> No apprentice, no journymen.
> U can come straight from McDees and jump in a service truck


SC is the same & it sucks. I moved here in the 80's from FL, where it used to be 4 years for a journeyman's card, then 2 yrs with that license to test for the master's. I guess it's changed.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

There was a time i loved it. Now i feel differently


----------



## Hoodplumbing (Dec 13, 2011)

There nothing in California , but that's why there is many guys who hack things in due to no training. I wish there was an annually test we had to take or every 3 hrs like for my backflow testing. That would thin them out.


----------

